# 2000 Altima problem



## stephen b (May 10, 2011)

i bought the car about 6 months ago and and it had a slight bog to it, not very noticeable. the bog has gotten worse and only occurs at low speed, below 2000 rpm when the engine is warm.

when i bought it the knock sensor code was displayed. i changed that then i got an intake air control code. i fixed the vacuum hose on the IAC and then it kicked out the egr code. fixed a vacuum hose on the egr and that went away and the IAC code came back.

would the IAC cause the bog? 

basically if i step on it it moves very slowly and the motor does not rev up, if i feather the throttle it does take off climbing slowly, the other option is to step on it, slight lull and then it takes off.



thanks

Stephen


----------



## techtalk (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey there,

It's entirely plausible that the IAC could be the culprit behind this irksome throttle bog. I have had a similar problem in my cars in the past and the problem still persisted even after I changed the plugs, wires, ignition coil, etc. All that I had to do to resolve the issues was adjust my IAC and then I was golden


----------

